# New TRP in 09



## lowtide (Apr 3, 2006)

I have been told for the last year several things that Yamaha was going to come out with one and they weren't it just depended on who you talk to. I got a phone call last night from a friend who's buddy works for Ronnies Marine. He said a Yamaha rep came by and said they were going to have them out some time in 09. I sure hope this is true also I hope they make it in a 200. how sweet would that be!!

If anyone else has heard the same please post

Thanks


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

From what I have heard, at tech classes, last Dec. In Corpus, if it does come back it will be mated to a F150 4 stroke, But it was to judge if the dealers thought it could sell.. I could not find any thing out at Yamaha school two weeks ago, they were tight lipped, wound not confirm or deny it.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

any more news about re-introducing the trp in 09?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

i would like to hear something about this too. I have a 2003 model trp and love it. Its like four wheel drive four a boat !


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I have seen at least ONE F150 with a TRP lower unit on it. The guy said it was a custom job i think. I can't imagine why Yamaha stopped making them in the first place.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

Kinda like, why did ford stop making the 7.3 liter diesel.. Seems like they won't leave a good thing alone. Always gotta have something new coming out to buy....

Mike


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Bernie's in Victoria*

has a couple of new ones for sale. I guess he's asking top dollar or they would have been gone a long time ago.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

*Bernie's*



fishnstringer said:


> has a couple of new ones for sale. I guess he's asking top dollar or they would have been gone a long time ago.


Last I heard he wouldn't sell one unless you put in on one of his boats.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

There has been talk of this for at least 2 yrs from what I was told if they can sale 200 to 300 per yr they will keep 'em on the market..


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

i have a f-150 with a trp lower unit on my majek illusion tower boat, it is not the fastest thing out there but it will go very shallow and will not damage the bottom getting up in less than 12 inches of water. the trp lower unit will allow me to run the motor with the props higher than the bottom of the boat. i have heard a rumor that the new trp would be mated to a 200 hp not sure if it will be a four stroke or hpdi, my fantasy is to see the trp lower unit on the new sport 225 four stroke as an option.


----------



## yellowjacket (Jul 21, 2007)

*200-300*

crocker is right. everyone loves them, but dealers could not sell them. dealers with 3-4 year old motors with the "best" shallow water gearcase ever built? What is wrong with that picture? Yamaha will not import an engine (gearcase) for only 200-300 sales a year. just my thoughts.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm familiar with the TRP and I know what it is, but I've never heard anyone explain the benefits of that setup. 

What does TRP stand for (is it twin something prop?) and what makes it so great. I've heard nothing but good things about the TRP and its shallow-water capabilities.


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Same here but I don't know what it looks like are really even does......must kick A the way everyone talks about it though. A picture would be cool..even google can't help me thats bad.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Te.jas.on said:


> I'm familiar with the TRP and I know what it is, but I've never heard anyone explain the benefits of that setup.
> 
> What does TRP stand for (is it twin something prop?) and what makes it so great. I've heard nothing but good things about the TRP and its shallow-water capabilities.


TRP= twin rotating propellers

I have one, an 05 OX66 Fuel Injected. I love the engine and would never replace it with a regular lower unit.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

They dropped the price of the TRP lower units to $2720.00 plus props, and hardware for the props.


----------



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

*Dreaming...*

I would like them to make a TRP for a 3 cylinder block (60, 70, 90 HP) engine to be used on fly fishing skiffs.


----------



## majekfishing (May 8, 2008)

I have the TRP on my 150 which is on a Majek 21 and it will just make it jump up in shallow water in the Rockport area. Great engine setup! I've had it since 2001 and with no problems.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Legendary for shallow water hole shot.



Ckill said:


> Same here but I don't know what it looks like are really even does......must kick A the way everyone talks about it though. A picture would be cool..even google can't help me thats bad.


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Have*

Seen, driven and rode in boats with the trp and I would ask this:

Is the TRP really that much better than a well bent three/four blade prop?

I have done a TON of prop testing in both the performance/recreational environment and with all the advancements in props...always seemed to go right back to the old tried and true Yamaha drags.

I guess I'm asking what is the big advantage of the trps? My observation is that the dual prop set-up prevents the transom from diving when getting up? If that's the case, can't you communicate that to your prop experts and have them run a Cleaver style prop? (which I am seeing more and more in the shallow crowds. Coastal makes a good one.) Just curious.

I know one thing...you hurt one shhhezuz, break out the wallet and keep it open for awhile, becuase this one is gonna hurt. Aren't the "stock" props like a 1,000 per?

Dale


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

_*The innovative TRP® *has twin, counter-rotating props that balance thrust and reduce torque for enhanced hole shot, acceleration and straight-ahead control. The TRP® reduces cavitation, chine walk and steering torque. Bow rise is reduced during hole shot for quicker acceleration. The twin props have 60% more blade surface than standard props. __V MAX® OX66™ outboards feature the first marine electronic fuel injection system to rival automotive standards. Six independent fuel injectors, along with our exclusive Oxygen Sensor provide peak performance and far-ranging fuel efficiency. It's a simple equation. If you want to be a winner, run with the winner. _

I have one on my 24' El Pescador and think it does well. I can plane at 11 to 12 MPH with three people and a full tank plus a couple of beers in the cooler and jump out on plane very very quickly


----------



## TexasFlats (Mar 29, 2007)

On a 200.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contra-rotating_propellers
*Contra-rotating propellers*, also referred to as _coaxial contra-rotating propellers_, apply the maximum power of a single piston or turboprop engine to drive two propellers in opposite rotation. Contra-rotating propellers are common in some marine transmission systems, in particular for medium to large size planing leisure crafts. Two propellers are arranged one behind the other, and power is transferred from the engine via a planetary gear transmission. Contra-rotating propellers should not be confused with counter-rotating propellers, a term which describes twin-engined aircraft with the airscrew on one engine turning clockwise and the other counter-clockwise.

When airspeed is low the mass of the air flowing through the propeller disk (thrust) causes a significant amount of tangential or rotational air flow to be created by the spinning blades. The energy of this tangential air flow is wasted in a single propeller design. To use this wasted effort the placement of a second propeller behind the first takes advantage of the disturbed airflow.

If it is well designed, a contra-rotating propeller will have no rotational air flow, pushing a maximum amount of air uniformly through the propeller disk, resulting in high performance and low induced energy loss. It also serves to counter the asymmetrical torque effect of a conventional propeller. Some contra-rotating systems were designed to be used at take off for maximum power and efficiency, and allowing one of the propellers to be disabled during cruise to extend flight time.

Simplified, it means that it straightens out the flow of water over the props instead of spinning around with the prop.
Original design was for aircraft applications, but was adapted for marine applications. Generally speaking, the same engineering principals apply in the water. Aerodynamics and Hydrodynamics are very similar.

TF


----------



## Boatmann (Aug 2, 2006)

I gotta jump in here on this. The only thing the duo prop set up was intended to do was to make a bad boat driver a good boat driver. HERE'S what I mean. On a high proformance bass boat, you will hear the owner talk about the chine or side to side motion that he is getting out of the boat at a high speed. Simply put, the engine produces torque and makes the boat lean to the starboard side. When the boat gets to the speed it needs to get up on the "pad", (the flat area just in front of the engine) it simply falls starboard, the water then pushes the boat over to the port side and the hull rocks side to side. If you take the torque out of the problem, you elemanate the side to side rocking motion, hence forth, boat runs flat, hence forth, bad boat driver now is good boat driver, BS. Bottom line is, NO MATTER WHAT, you need a stop watch, and a crew of personnel, to tell the difference between a properly set up four blade single prop and a duo prop set up as far as hole shot or motor elevation. Just because someone spends $1500 dollars more on a duo prop setup, doesn't make it better, It only cost more.... 
Now back to history. Mercury I/O came out with the set-up 1st/ then Volvo I/O's and Yamaha ended up with them. They are NOT cost effective to produce nor were they better proformance. Do you really think that an engine company would stop making something if it was as great as grandma's apple pie? Or as great as what someone wants you to believe? Just because it cost more, does that make it better? No matter what you want to believe, a 150hp engine is a 150hp engine is a 150hp engine, no matter how many props it has on a shaft/
FYI, yes, I owned one, drove one, and was glad to off it............


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

you nailed it!


o_brother said:


> Kinda like, why did ford stop making the 7.3 liter diesel.. Seems like they won't leave a good thing alone. Always gotta have something new coming out to buy....
> 
> Mike


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Boatman if there was absolutely no difference in holeshot and topend speed with the TRP then why is there 2-3 threads every month on them? If you know of a single prop motor on a RFL that will take off where a TRP will AND compete on top end speed then please share. I can tell you with confidence that a RFL/TRP combo will jump up with the jackplate set on 4.5" easily. That is equal to a 20" shaft motor jumping up on 7" on the jackplate since the TRP lower unit is only 17.5". If there is no advantage to the TRP then why are the majority of RFL's from 2000-2005 set up with them. BTW the TRP on a RFL will do all this and run 46mph easy.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Boatmann said:


> I gotta jump in here on this. The only thing the duo prop set up was intended to do was to make a bad boat driver a good boat driver. HERE'S what I mean. On a high proformance bass boat, you will hear the owner talk about the chine or side to side motion that he is getting out of the boat at a high speed. Simply put, the engine produces torque and makes the boat lean to the starboard side. When the boat gets to the speed it needs to get up on the "pad", (the flat area just in front of the engine) it simply falls starboard, the water then pushes the boat over to the port side and the hull rocks side to side. If you take the torque out of the problem, you elemanate the side to side rocking motion, hence forth, boat runs flat, hence forth, bad boat driver now is good boat driver, BS. Bottom line is, NO MATTER WHAT, you need a stop watch, and a crew of personnel, to tell the difference between a properly set up four blade single prop and a duo prop set up as far as hole shot or motor elevation. Just because someone spends $1500 dollars more on a duo prop setup, doesn't make it better, It only cost more....
> Now back to history. Mercury I/O came out with the set-up 1st/ then Volvo I/O's and Yamaha ended up with them. They are NOT cost effective to produce nor were they better proformance. Do you really think that an engine company would stop making something if it was as great as grandma's apple pie? Or as great as what someone wants you to believe? Just because it cost more, does that make it better? No matter what you want to believe, a 150hp engine is a 150hp engine is a 150hp engine, no matter how many props it has on a shaft/
> FYI, yes, I owned one, drove one, and was glad to off it............


Nobodies talking top end, and when you mate one a 4 stroker you generally loose a few mph.

Its more like a comparison of a ported bass boat prop, and a gnarly pitched homeade cupped mud grabbing prop. Difference is night and day.

My TRP rocked, and my buddies 150 4 stroker cavitated and was a mess getting up shallow. Totally new boat with a trp lower unit on it.

Little bit slower and louder, but yeah its changed hole shot.

It was a fluke it caught on down here, but it did becasue of performance. Evident by the lack of low water pick up on the early models.


----------



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

Pevota hit it. I also run a brand new 21 RFL with a HPDI mated to a TRP lower unit. I have run with a buddies 21 RFL single prop with a welded cup and it would not launch out of the skinny like mine. He also had the same shaft length. He had to spin up with the tourque of the motor and I shot straight out and faster. 

Bass boats a different world from shallow water boats. And four strokes just don't seem to have the low end power that the two strokes have from my experience. 

There is no way I would ever go back to a single prop on my Majek. The T.R.P. absolutely was a huge improvement all the way around.......


----------



## lazzer65 (May 25, 2006)

*Okie Dokie*

What happens to the water from the first prop going to the second? It simply is not an effecient design. IMHO. I would venture to say that the second prop's effeceincy would be in the range of say 25% of the front prop due to the cavitated water the second prop has to "bite" with.

Would take a lot of convincing to make me think otherwise, but a well bent three blade prop can do anything that a four or dual prop set-up can do. You just have to work with your prop man and do a bunch of work to get to that point. Frankly, I just don't think there are many folks out there that have the time or willing to expend the effort to get there.

There is a reason they didn't offer the TRP on larger outboards and that's because the internals of the TRP are scaled way down to make everything "fit" in the case. If you start putting more horsepower and torque to those small prop shafts, they just won't hold up. Then you get into the whole factory warranty issue. If they felt they were up to the task, they would be offered in a much wider variety of platforms.

I think it would be VERY interesting to have two like boats one with the TRP, the other with a standard gear case and worked over/figured out three blade prop. Shoot em out and see who prevails. I know one thing for sure right now, the three would smoke the TRP on top end! Hole shot I believe will be where a GOOD PROP man can make up the difference.

Set-up is EVERYTHING! I think Boatman's post is pretty close to being spot on.

Interesting Thread.

Dale


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

I would have to agree with Lazzer and Boatmann on their points.

BUT

Most of the TRP guys on this forum are running ultra shallow water boats with water feeding tunnels. Not fast/bass boats.

For SHALLOW water hole shot, the TRP almost always outperforms a single prop. 
Period. 

I'm not saying a good single prop cannot take off as shallow, but a TRP will do it with grace. 

The TRP almost has "Jet Like" thrust


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I know that our boat couldn't get out of half the skinny water we fish without the TRP we run. The TRP is not a racing motor, and was never meant to be. It runs well, and gets our heavy tunnel hulled boat up quick. Bass boats may as well be oil tankers. I am never in one and could care less.


We are looking at re-hulling it we like it so much. I am not trying to convince anyone, though. If you don't like TRPs, please leave the ones that are out there alone! 

I would love to see a 200HP model added in 09!


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

Put any three blade cupped prop you want on a single prop motor and you will never achieve the hole shot in skinny water 3-4" that you can get out of a TRP on a Redfish line. I have spent a good amount of time on one with a single prop and owned one with a TRP for a couple of years.


----------



## Towerhead (Apr 7, 2008)

From a Yamaha rep. 

TRP's will be on 200 and 225 hpdi. 

I have heard a 225 hpdi trp on a bass boat will stand the bass boat up and about flip it!


----------



## greengofishing (Mar 29, 2008)

I am friends with a guy who is an ex outboard mechanic and salesman for ronnies marine for many years. He explained to me that the trp was originally marketed for bass boats. Then, it was discovered that they work extremely well on shallow water boats. So, the largest market for the motors were on the gulf coast. He went on to tell me the reason they work so well is a four blade prop at any given time only has two blades in the water to grab or bite. The trp on the other hand has three blades in the water. 

I also know the owner of Coastal Propellers here in Corpus Christi. He rebuilds, repairs and manufactures and custom makes props. He is currently working with a four blade that he claims will work as well as a trp. I find that hard to believe, but will wait and judge for myself when my buddy who runs a single prop buys one. 

I'm not an engineer and I can't explain the dynamics that make them more efficient or work better than a single. If you run a single on a shallow water boat, try a boat that is equipped with a trp and I believe it will open your eyes.


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *Boatmann*
> _I gotta jump in here on this. The only thing the duo prop set up was intended to do was to make a bad boat driver a good boat driver. HERE'S what I mean. On a high proformance bass boat, you will hear the owner talk about the chine or side to side motion that he is getting out of the boat at a high speed. Simply put, the engine produces torque and makes the boat lean to the starboard side. When the boat gets to the speed it needs to get up on the "pad", (the flat area just in front of the engine) it simply falls starboard, the water then pushes the boat over to the port side and the hull rocks side to side. If you take the torque out of the problem, you elemanate the side to side rocking motion, hence forth, boat runs flat, hence forth, bad boat driver now is good boat driver, BS. Bottom line is, NO MATTER WHAT, you need a stop watch, and a crew of personnel, to tell the difference between a properly set up four blade single prop and a duo prop set up as far as hole shot or motor elevation. Just because someone spends $1500 dollars more on a duo prop setup, doesn't make it better, It only cost more....
> Now back to history. Mercury I/O came out with the set-up 1st/ then Volvo I/O's and Yamaha ended up with them. They are NOT cost effective to produce nor were they better proformance. Do you really think that an engine company would stop making something if it was as great as grandma's apple pie? Or as great as what someone wants you to believe? Just because it cost more, does that make it better? No matter what you want to believe, a 150hp engine is a 150hp engine is a 150hp engine, no matter how many props it has on a shaft/
> FYI, yes, I owned one, drove one, and was glad to off it............_


If that was totally true then why does Volvo and Mercrusier this pump them out like made, and even run dual prop outdrives on dual motor boats. I understand that they are on crusiers and not shallow or preformance boats, but there still must be some advantage to them or they would have gone like the TRP.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

I second what franklockhart and scb said. TRP's work for shallowater boats. I don't fully understand the physics of it, but have fished many hours out of a couple of different boats powered by them and they work well.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

TRP is way better than a single prop, if you can afford it. TRP can run well at top end speed too, but i haven't seen anyone try to manufacture one strong enuff to handle the higher horse power. The trick to TRP is having the perfect design and balance of two props complementing each others water flow to provide the best fwd thrust to eliminate bogging. 

the bad ..hard to reverse


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't believe Yamaha has dropped the price of a new TRP lower unit to $2720.00, but it was confirmed by Bernie's in Victoria.


----------



## acano1728 (Feb 20, 2007)

I wish i could afford a yamaha TRP for my RFL!


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

I really love mine had it since '98 and love it I wish there was a call for a TRP in the smaller motors say 50 hp and up think of what a flats skiff or smaller bay boat could do. If you ever get a chance to see one, the Prop shafts are beefy. The tourque is amazing I do not have to dump the throttle to get up on plane and I can stay planed out even at low RPMs. I cannot say enough about these lower units. And after 10 years it is still going strong.


----------



## bowedup00 (Jun 26, 2006)

I was told that Yamaha is going to warranty the TRP lower unit on only 4 models. The 150carb, 150 4stk, 150hpdi & 175hpdi. But it is about an extra $3800 cost to the motor.


----------



## bb1234 (Dec 24, 2007)

I wish they would make one for a 115.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I ran a TRP on my shoulwater and loved it. The hole shot was awesome but the only thing i didnt like was the fuel economy.


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

Put the TRP lower unit on an HPDI. On my Illusion which has a 175 HPDI, I get approximately 4.65 mpg. Economy issue solved and still have the low end torque not offered by the four stroke.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine was an HPDI vmax 150 and it was terrible on fuel.



wildstreak said:


> Put the TRP lower unit on an HPDI. On my Illusion which has a 175 HPDI, I get approximately 4.65 mpg. Economy issue solved and still have the low end torque not offered by the four stroke.


----------



## capt hooked (Apr 24, 2007)

*4-stroke TRP*

Bernie's bolted my 'old' TRP lower unit on a new 4-stroke powerhead on my 22 foot Mowdy. I ran the single prop lower unit for the first 30 hours. Either way is great, the TRP helps my hole shot; but the gas mileage is very sweet. Top end speed is the same minus 1-2 rpm.


----------



## wildstreak (May 4, 2006)

Perhaps the difference is in the efficiency of the hull design? Which Shoalwater did you have this 150 HPDI/TRP setup on?


jmack said:


> Mine was an HPDI vmax 150 and it was terrible on fuel.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

my yamaha rep came in last week and told me they are not going to introduce it back as a pakage but they are going to lower the price of the lower unit so people could afford to put it on whatever mdl they want thats straight from the reps mouth


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

*TRP Lower Unit*



chris coulter said:


> my yamaha rep came in last week and told me they are not going to introduce it back as a pakage but they are going to lower the price of the lower unit so people could afford to put it on whatever mdl they want thats straight from the reps mouth


Does Yamaha plan to lower it from the $2800 price it is at now? If so, do you know what the new price is going to be?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> my yamaha rep came in last week and told me they are not going to introduce it back as a pakage but they are going to lower the price of the lower unit so people could afford to put it on whatever mdl they want thats straight from the reps mouth


Chis-

Will we be able to bolt the TRP to 250 - 300 HPDI's?


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Good question like i said he told me all models but dont know if it can handle that horsepower ?were trying to bolt one a pro xs but Mac wont let me lol


scb factory said:


> Chis-
> 
> Will we be able to bolt the TRP to 250 - 300 HPDI's?


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

chris coulter said:


> Good question like i said he told me all models but dont know if it can handle that horsepower ?were trying to bolt one a pro xs but Mac wont let me lol


I can get adapter plates to mount Merc Sportmasters to Yamaha's. I don't see why we can't go the opposite way. All it takes is $$.

I have many hours running TRP's, tuff gear cases.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

let me get my oem deal final and lets roll i know you have the $$$$$


----------



## MadDux (Jun 13, 2008)

Chris, how would the 20' Cat with a raised platform do with either a Yamaha 4-stroke 150 TRP or a Yamaha 2-stroke 175 TRP? Would the Merc 175 Pro XS with a deep cup four blade be just as good as either of those combinations? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

Just got back from yamaha dealer meeting and the trp is <maybe> going to be an option on the 150 4 strokes no other mdls the are going to give the dealer the option to buy the motor with out a lower unit and purchase the trp lower unit seperate and take note that the trp lower unit price has been cut in half also the gave us the word of yamaha droping all 2 strokes dec 2009 they are gone for good in the united states so if you are going to run yamaha in 2010 its going to be 4 stroke they are supposed to be lighter and faster?i am still a 2 stroke man and you can bet its black lol.


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

twin props vs single props

pros- more fuel effiecient on low and mid range, more traction , more blades in the water at any givin time, better holeshot...the boat doesn't squat as much during takeoff ...zero steering torque
maintain speed and plane better with heavy load vs single prop..navy subs uses trp

cons- hard to reverse, more expensive to prop out, 3-5mph slower than single blade on top end , this can be overcome if you have time to experiment with prop sizes and pitch, more parts to fail...gear caes have been known to lose oil


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

scb factory said:


> I can get adapter plates to mount Merc Sportmasters to Yamaha's. I don't see why we can't go the opposite way. All it takes is $$.
> 
> I have many hours running TRP's, tuff gear cases.


You just read my mind.....Wonder what we could get on the top end with 2 Pro ET's?????


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> You just read my mind.....Wonder what we could get on the top end with 2 Pro ET's?????


I'm way ahead of you.
I may have the first Mercury/TRP outboard ready for the water soon...

Get ready.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

TRP is slower on top end than a single prop is a loaded statement. If you have a prop that will get out of the hole anywhere close to a TRP with 19's the top end, it will be slower on top end than the twin. If you prop for top end with a single it will NEVER compare to the twin out the hole. IMO of course. A RFL with the TRP and 19's will do 45-48mph and blow any single prop away out of the hole.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I sure would like to have one of those............are they giving any away


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Uh Eric, maybe a 250 Proxs trp hehehehe Guess I better get tran working.....


----------

